# Hide Photo Info in Grid



## Jim Camelford (Nov 18, 2017)

Mobile Operating System: IOS 11.1
Desktop Operating System:MacOs Sierra
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):Classic 7.0.1

Both questions are related to Lr Mobile CC on the iPhone / iPad.

On my iPhone 7+, IOS 11, somehow I have managed to turn on Photo Info for the 'thumbnails' in the grid.  These are NOT on on my partner's iPhone nor are they displayed on my iPad.  I have tapped around for half-an-hour to find out how to turn them OFF (e.g. HIDE them) to no avail.  I can certainly Hide/Show them individually when I select a specific photo - but for the life of me I can't find a setting to turn them off in the Grid ... and I want them off because they really obscure the thumbnails.

And while we're at it ... on my wife's iPad, beside each folder name, she has counts of the number of photos, rejects and picks - and I cannot find how to turn this ON on my iPad Pro 9.7.  We're both running the same version and logged into the same AppleId for this purpose.

Any thoughts ?

I've attached a photo of the phone with the Info Overlay on the Grid.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 18, 2017)

Have you tried tapping with two fingers?


----------



## Jim Camelford (Nov 18, 2017)

*That's exactly it !*  Since writing my question(s) I had an exercise session and it came to me while there it was maybe that "two finger tap" I had obscurely read about in Gestures ages ago....I just tried it and that was it and then I saw your reply.  So, thanks for the update.  This is not a completely obvious part of the LR UI.


----------

